# 7 Cylinder Rotary Aero Engine



## ejcheli (Nov 19, 2015)

So I decided to design and build a rotary engine a couple months ago because I saw a full size gnome running and was intrigued. This one took a couple of long weekends and a few parts had to be revised and rebuilt but it went together pretty good and I just got it running tonight. Thought I'd share...

Eric


----------



## ejcheli (Nov 19, 2015)

Some pictures and the first video (not very good) but I'll get some more.

https://youtu.be/lpeqWuj8oAo


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome work. Great engine.


----------



## ejcheli (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks.

Here is a much better video I took tonight with a GoPro.

https://youtu.be/TGXOBapQm5Y


----------



## mungalhead (Dec 15, 2015)

New to model engine building and new to site but I have to say your work is awsome and a great inspiration. many thanks


----------



## ejcheli (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words, I only started last year and this is only my 3rd engine (1st I designed myself) so I consider myself to be very new to all this as well.


----------

